

Why Entrepreneurs Should Be Thankful For Machiavelli - tmckd
http://www.macdougherty.com/macblog/2010/11/why-entrepreneurs-should-be-thankful-for-machiavelli.html

======
joelmichael
I'm glad to see a philosophically educated article on entrepreneurialism. The
opening quote is great as well.

~~~
naner
Another post on the Discourses:

[http://www.powerseductionandwar.com/archives/machiavelli_for...](http://www.powerseductionandwar.com/archives/machiavelli_for.phtml)

